# Powerhead used in 65 G planted tank



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if it is any beneficial to use powerhead in planted tank ?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

So long as the current from it isn't breaking the surface of the water or damages plants, because if you are using CO2 injection you will lose the CO2 and no one likes a broken plant. Other than that many fish enjoy a nice current to swim against.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's also very useful as it circulates water where often, plants will impede any flow created by the filter outflow, and thus evenly distributes dissolved CO2 and other nutrients. Also keeps stuff from building up in corners and such by increasing water movement.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd say it could also depend on the filter you have running now and how many of what type fish you are keeping. Some Amazon types, bettas, and others from slower moving waters might not like a high flow rate.

If you already have a high flow filter in your tank (300GPH, or something that turns your water over 5x an hour for example) and have done a good job aiming output to stir the tank, a powerhead may not do much other than speed up an already good flow.

Do you have any specific reason for thinking you need one?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a 2213 and a 2117 canister filters in my 46 gallon tank as well as a powerhead. I've noticed that the plants that near the stronger currents seem to have stronger leaves and stems then the plants that are further from the current.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a though, I find that overall, plants don't seem to like currents that much. For some reason, algae seems to develope faster that way. What do you guys think? Do you have any experience like that?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Just a though, I find that overall, plants don't seem to like currents that much. For some reason, algae seems to develope faster that way. What do you guys think? Do you have any experience like that?


not sure...I have a lot of flow in my tank and I have nearly no algae ever.... very stable tank 

it really depends on the setup and how much nutrients the plants consume IMO


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I never had algae problems due to high currents myself.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Just a though, I find that overall, plants don't seem to like currents that much. For some reason, algae seems to develope faster that way. What do you guys think? Do you have any experience like that?


I have a 75g with 2x Eheim 2217s, no algae problems, a 20g with a 2215, no algae problems either.

And I also find that high flow (to a degree) stimulated more robust growth from most species. Some however cannot take it.


----------

